# Echolot zum angeln erlaubt?



## simsalabim1001 (30. April 2006)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mit ein Echolot/Fischfinder auf der Havel(Breitlingssee)in Brandenburg angeln.Ist es im Land Brandenburg laut Fischereigesetz verboten?Wäre echt dankbar für jede Antwort


----------



## oknel (30. April 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum angeln erlaubt?*

nein, warum sollte es

mfg


----------



## simsalabim1001 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum angeln erlaubt?*

Das hatte ich mal vor Jahren irgendwo gelesen und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher.Möchte nächste Woche zum Krakower Wehr fahren und dort ein wenig Twistern auf Barsch.Da sind ein paar super Stellen die ich aber nur mit Fischfinder suchen kann.Hoffe es gibt keine Probleme wenn mich einer kontrollieren sollte und ich das Ding an habe.Danke für deine schnelle Antwort#6


----------



## Manuel (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum angeln erlaubt?*

Hallo,

hab auch schon mal gehört das Echolote auf bestimmten Gewässern verboten sein sollen.
Da stellt sich mir die Frage:Warum ?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Kann das einer erklären?;+ 

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Lurchi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum angeln erlaubt?*

Warum ? Ist doch klar, weil diese Gesetze und Verordnungen von Leuten verfaßt werden die von "Tuten und Blasen" (in dem Fall das Angeln) keine Ahnung haben ! :r :r :r 

Übrigens ist an meinem Hausgewässer das Angeln unter Verwendung des Echolotes ebenfalls untersagt ! Da dies aber wiederum ne Auslegungssache ist -> Darf ich "Loten" und dann das Gerät ausmachen und angeln ?????
Das Gerät besitzen und mitführen ist auf jeden Fall mal nicht verboten.
Im Zweifelsfall sollte man es lassen wenn man die Fischereikontrolleure nicht kennt oder sich vorher kundig machen, erspart dir nen versauten Angeltag !

Gruß Lurchi #h


----------



## Manuel (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum angeln erlaubt?*

...tja ist schon klar.
Aber mit welcher Begründung wird die Verwendung des Echolots untersagt ???
#c #c#c 

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Lurchi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum angeln erlaubt?*

Gesetze werden nicht begründet die werden erlassen ! :r 

Ich nehm mal an das diese Leute denken, daß man alle Fische die man damit sieht auch fangen kann -> Überfischung -> Bestandskontrolle -> keine Ahnung was die sich noch alles einbilden . Aber gäbe es nicht auch andere Landespolitiker wäre die Welt für uns heute immer noch ne Scheibe ! |supergri


----------



## Angel-Ralle (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum angeln erlaubt?*

@Lurchi: ... siehste, und deswegen ist Thüringen noch immer eine Scheibe.
Bei uns darfst du das Ding noch nicht einmal mitführen, weil Dir dann unterstellt wird, du hast es eingesetzt.
Wenn Du ganz gesetzestreu sein möchtest, musst Du:
- loten (ohne Angel an Bord), 
- ans Ufer Ding ausbauen, 
- Angel an Bord holen 
und den Fisch suchen den Du vor zwei Tagen gelotet hast!

Noch Fragen? 

Nein - na dann, es geht auch ohne und macht viel mehr Fetz, da der eigene Verstand trainiert wird.
Womit ich nichts gegen Technik gesagt haben möchte, die hilft - z.B. Bodenstruktur zu erkennen, Sprungschichten zu finden etc etc.

Petri & all times tight lines


----------



## Lurchi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum angeln erlaubt?*

@Ralle
Ich gehöre nicht zu den Anglern die denken ohne das Teil nicht auskommen zu können. Wie du schon sagst ich benutze es nur um auf dem Weg zum Ansitzplatz die Bodenstruktur und "mittlere Fischeinstandstiefe" zu ermitteln und hock mich dann an ne ruhige Stelle am Ufer wo mir keiner aufn S... geht ! Da du ja sicherlich als Jenaer die Bleiloch-TS kennst, weißt du auch das ein Lot dort unter Umständen seine Berechtigung hat ! |rolleyes   Ansonsten hab ich das Teil hauptsächlich für Norge !!!!! 

Gruß Lurchi #h


----------



## nixfang (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum angeln erlaubt?*

Hallo,

ich habe auch keine Ahnung von einem Echolot - aber sieht man einige Filme oder liest einige Beiträge hier im AB so hört man doch immer wieder
wie mit dem Echolot direkt Fische gesucht - gefunden und geangelt werden. Für mich wirkt das auch so als wären Jäger mit einem Hubschrauber mit Infarotkamera auf Dammwildjagt. #t


----------



## Manuel (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot zum angeln erlaubt?*

|wavey: 

...also ich denke das ein Echolot sehr gut ist um ein Gewässer kennen zu lernen.
Sprich Bodenstruktur,Tiefen und Untiefen,Sprungschichten,usw.
Gerade wenn man im Urlaub an einem unbekannten Gewässer angelt.
Leider ist es ja oft so das an vielversprechend aussehenden Stellen keine Fische sind.
Früher fischte man halt im "Trüben",heute erleichtert einem das Echolot die Standplätze der Fische zu finden.
Ist doch eine tolle Sache,oder ??#6 
Letztendlich muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob er eines verwendet oder nicht.


----------

